# Acer Laptop geht einfach aus.



## Maggats (15. April 2011)

Hi. Der Laptop einer Freundin geht desöfteren einfach aus. Teilweise schon beim Windows Anmeldebildschirm. Selbst wenn er Stundenlang aus war. Daher schliesse ich ich ein Temperatur Problem mal aus. Teilweise geht er auch aus wenn man ihn in die Hand nimmt. Wackelkontakt? Wo fängt man da am besten an zu suchen? 

Acer Aspire 7530G-804G64BN / Notebook / LX.AWA0X.005

Win Vista


----------



## 1821984 (15. April 2011)

1.  Kontakt für den Deckel suchen und prüfen (vielleicht klemmt der)
2.  Akku neu stecken oder mal nur über Netzteil versuchen
3.  Energiesparplan überprüfen, wie der eingestellt ist.
4.  RAM-Riegel prüfen

Mehr fällt mir jetzt nicht ein


----------



## Painkiller (15. April 2011)

Ansonsten ab in die RMA. Was anderes bleibt dir da nicht übrig.


----------

